# Who's using an aftermarket trans cooler ?



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a 2000 f250 sd and thought about putting a larger trans cooler on it . Looks pretty simple on these trucks and can fit a rather large cooler in there. Has anyone done it and how much did it help the tranny. Or is this not a big problem on a ford. THANKS JOHN B


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would do a Big pan before a cooler. I run ATS pans on all my trucks and can notice a difference in trans temps when towing heavy loads.
Robert


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a popular swap is to get a factory cooler off a 6.0 diesel. they are quite substaintial. 

a shift kit will also help greatly. firmer shifts equates to less slippage (wear) and cooler operating temps. i recommend kits made by transgo.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm running one because the stock external cooler had low flow and the cooler in the radiator had no flow. So I removed the external and all I run is the aftermarket cooler. It gets to about 180 in the summer pulling a trailer but usually stays under 150 normally.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Another vote for the 6.0 trans cooler. Keep your eyes peeled and you can find good deals on them.

I got a 31 row for $150 brand new on Ebay. 

The 6.0 trans coolers came in 26 and 31 row designs. Not a huge difference between the two that I'm aware of.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

7.3 Plower;870942 said:


> Another vote for the 6.0 trans cooler. Keep your eyes peeled and you can find good deals on them.
> 
> I got a 31 row for $150 brand new on Ebay.
> 
> The 6.0 trans coolers came in 26 and 31 row designs. Not a huge difference between the two that I'm aware of.


That's a good deal!


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

4wydnr;871419 said:


> That's a good deal!


Yup. Didn't even need to ship it. Clicked "Buy it now" or 150$ and told the guy I'd pick it up in person.

Just gotta keep your eyes open for deals and you can have a nice truck for relatively low money.


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

I installed an external cooler when I had the plow put on. If I remember right it was a 23000gvw cooler. Ran me about $70 I think. I also installed a set of A pillar gauges with a trans temp gauge. While plowing I have never had my trans tempgo above 150*. I dont know what it would have been at w/o the cooler but I considered it cheap insurance. My friend I plow with has a Chevy 2500 and his temp gauge reads 200*-220* when plowing w/o a cooler. So I guess it has to make some difference.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I ran a cooler made by Perma-Cool (I think, its been a while) on my 94 when I had it. It came with a nice heavy duty external fan ....and it sounded cool! More like a jet taking off.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Deep pans can actually increase trans fluid temp. They have little cooling benefit compared to the cooler. By adding 4-6 quarts more you now have a heat soak issue once hot. The extra fluid will take longger to heat up, But will also take longet to cool down once hot. The cooler can only circulate XX amount of fluid per min. The best thing for the 99-03 Ford is the 31 row cooler. Direct fit and only requires aome 1/2 hose and a reducer fitting. I have tried different combinations of pan and cooler and i stand behind the stock pan as the best.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I just did the 6.0 cooler


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

you should do the 6,0 cooler I did mine and it never goes above 150 even 4 wheeling


----------



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

When you are talking about the 6.0 cooler it sounds like your talking about the radiator and not just the trans cooler. Is this correct?I haven't crawled under the truck to see if they run the trans fluid to the radiator then the cooler or just to the cooler. I wanted to just change out the transcooler, looked like an easy upgrade. THANKS JB


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15508


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;875290 said:


> Deep pans can actually increase trans fluid temp. They have little cooling benefit compared to the cooler. By adding 4-6 quarts more you now have a heat soak issue once hot. The extra fluid will take longger to heat up, But will also take longet to cool down once hot. The cooler can only circulate XX amount of fluid per min. The best thing for the 99-03 Ford is the 31 row cooler. Direct fit and only requires aome 1/2 hose and a reducer fitting. I have tried different combinations of pan and cooler and i stand behind the stock pan as the best.


aww man......what to do with the mag-tech now??.....damn....:crying:


----------

